# Nürburgring Pictures from today



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

and again I've been to the Ring, for the 3rd time now in Februrary :driver: .

Here are my pictures:
































































Here's the rest:
http://picasaweb.google.de/TwinSport.OPC/Touristenfahrten230208

Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey, Sebastion and where is your ride ??


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Thomas,

the left one: http://picasaweb.google.de/TwinSport.OPC/Touristenfahrten230208/photo#5170228038113520098

Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Is the 2nd pic the crazy chick who raced on top gear last year.White transit van in just over 10 mins?


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

No!  You mean Sabine Schmitz  .
At so called "Touristenfahrten" she drives a BMW M5 Ring Taxi.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, so it is.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great pics


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Im pretty sure those alfa's were there last august when i went, if its the same one's they were farkin fast! 

Sebine is a brilliant driver, i certainly wouldnt be getting the back end out of a brand new M5 on there thats for sure :driver:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Love in the M's out in force roll on summer can't wait to get back out there


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

SCOTIA said:


> Is the 2nd pic the crazy chick who raced on top gear last year.White transit van in just over 10 mins?


Only if shes shaved her head and been on the steroids for a while :lol:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Only if shes shaved her head and been on the steroids for a while :lol:


Thats what i thought, its a guy.


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Andy GTa said:


> Im pretty sure those alfa's were there last august when i went, if its the same one's they were farkin fast!
> 
> Sebine is a brilliant driver, i certainly wouldnt be getting the back end out of a brand new M5 on there thats for sure :driver:


Hi Andy,

those guys are there every weekend.
They rent a parking lot at the Ring, it's an Alfa Club with about 15-20 cars I'd say.

Regards,
Sebastian


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

That would explain it then! 

When we went there we stayed in a hotel and the owner was a teacher on the ring, think he said he holds the fastest time round there on a bike. Came in very useful when taking the cars round :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

brilliant pictures 

i will go there one day!


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Andy GTa said:


> That would explain it then!
> 
> When we went there we stayed in a hotel and the owner was a teacher on the ring, think he said he holds the fastest time round there on a bike. Came in very useful when taking the cars round :thumb:


Which hotel was it? Was it "Am Tiergarten" ?


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice pics! 
I had the privilege of going to the Nurburgring with Ford when the Focus was launched. Had a brilliant time. We stayed in the hotel that is right on the track, tv's in the rooms had channels with the circuit cameras on them, so cool! 
Was only 2.0 TDCI Focus's we had around the track but it was still amazing....meeting Sir Jackie Stewart was a nice touch as well.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

TwinSport said:


> Which hotel was it? Was it "Am Tiergarten" ?


Cant remember the name of it, but i know it was about 20km away from the ring, on the way past the ADAC centre (i know that as we spent an afternoon and following day there waiting for the smashed cars to be towed there  )

It wasnt a big hotel, was a family run business very nice people indeed, guy's name was Bren thats all i can remember

will try find the name of the village it was in! :thumb:


----------

